# Osceola flies again ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.flixxy.com/hang-gliding-eagle.htm

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, that was lovely. After he got over his initial anxiety, seemed like he settled down and enjoyed everything about the flight.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That was so great!!!!! Love the little booties on the eagle's talons to protect the glider pilot.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...


Yea...he looked a little anxious in the beginning but settled in and enoyed it.


Probably saw a few Mice or Bunnies or whatever way down there on the ground, and thought "Darn this sling!!...oh that's right...I have only one Wing...yeeeeeeeesh...oh well..."


----------

